# Help me decide which male!



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey there!
So I've been stalking AB a lot lately trying to find some breeders, and I've found 2 HMPK boys that I'm absolutely in love with. I have a bid in on the blue one, but I cant decide if I should get the orange one too. I'm already short on money for the month, and buying another boy would force me to be even lower because of his price and needing yet another tank. So, please help me decide if he is worth it! 
For the blue boy I have a black and white dragon to pair him with -- or thats my plan.
And for the orange, I've got an orange dragon hmpk coming.

No pics of the girls yet because they havent arrived here yet.
But heres the boys!

















Like I said, I already have a bid in on the blue, and his auction ends tonight so he's practically mine, but I cant decide if its worth getting the orange one too.

Thanks


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the first one best. The second guy has irregular fins, but he is really cute anyways.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, they're both really nice, but I like the first one better.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I really want to put a bid on the first one too but he's so much harder to pair up if I want to stick with nearly the same color.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pic two.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I wouldn't really go over your budget, you never know if something might come up, and it's better to be prepared. Plus, you said it'd be hard to pair him up.

When I make purchases like that, I budget for it, and if something is over my budget, then I hold off on the extras until I can afford it again. 

They're both very handsome boys though.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I wouldn't really go over your budget, you never know if something might come up, and it's better to be prepared. Plus, you said it'd be hard to pair him up.
> 
> When I make purchases like that, I budget for it, and if something is over my budget, then I hold off on the extras until I can afford it again.
> 
> They're both very handsome boys though.


I actually do have them budgeted in now if I want both, I can just wait till next month to get my windshield fixed lol. It's not often that you see fish like this state-side, or not often that I do. It's soooo hard to take just one when they are both so gorgeous! Lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

well then heck, if you budgeted for both, then go for it! 

I did the same thing with my English Lop rabbits, I was really only shopping for one, but found both of them, and they totaled up to my budgeted amount, and I was in love. So I got them both. No regrets!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> well then heck, if you budgeted for both, then go for it!
> 
> I did the same thing with my English Lop rabbits, I was really only shopping for one, but found both of them, and they totaled up to my budgeted amount, and I was in love. So I got them both. No regrets!


 
aww you have english lops?
I used to breed holland lops and dutch! I love bunnies! I miss all of mine horribly!

Yeah lol I just dont know if I want to spend another $20 for a fish. I've spent the last 2 weeks buying fish to re-stock my future breeding program with because columnaris took out all the good quality stock i had except 3 males. Now I've got atleast 8 fish coming here next week, and so I dont actually NEED this boy, but he is just so gorgeous!!! Its hard to pass him up! --Reeallyyyy hard!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would go with one


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

I say just stick with the one you already have a bid on, fix your windshield and take it from there. It doesnt look like you are short on fish!  

You'll find another fish of equal quality I'm sure but it would suck bad if your windshield cracked/shattered... Especially now.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea, I lost my buck with our first winter storm, his hutch blew open and he caught hypothermia. But my doe is my fiance's lost puppy. She'll follow him around, and get jealous if he talks to the other rabbits. lol

It's really up to you in the long run if you want another stud.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

LOL I'm not too worried about the windshield, its just got a few cracks in it from rocks being kicked into it by semi's when my boyfriend takes it to work. It's been like that for months and hasnt got any worse.
Yeah, I'll probably find another fish of this quality sooner or later, but its not easy to find them like this in the states.
The guy selling these is a transhipper so he gets really good deals on them, especially when people dont pay him to ship their fish!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I would get both if you have it in your budget.. no guarantee one (or both) will actually breed. The first one does have cleaner fins, but you can always work on that with the right female.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

it's always good to have a backup stud too. When my buck died, I was hosed, because to breed my doe, I have to find a new buck. Either buying or "borrowing".


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm going to think about it. I've still got like 2-3 days to bid. If there's no bids on the last day I'll probably go ahead and get him. It's hard to pic just one, this guy has so many nice betta's. Theres an HM boy im in love with of his too.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, have you considered waiting until next month to get the other boy so it wont put you at such a disadvantage? Or maybe contact the seller and asking him/her if you could buy both fish, but have him/her hold the boys til next month when you can better afford their tanks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> Well, have you considered waiting until next month to get the other boy so it wont put you at such a disadvantage? Or maybe contact the seller and asking him/her if you could buy both fish, but have him/her hold the boys til next month when you can better afford their tanks?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have extra tanks open and ready for whatever I end up taking, that's not an issue, it's just weather or not I really have to have him, which I don't, I just can't get over how interesting his coloring is, and since he is in the state it wouldn't be a huge payment to get him to my door, especially since I am already paying for shipping on another fish from the same seller. I just don't know weather I would rather pay to get my windshield fixed, which really isn't a big deal to me since it hasn't gotten worse in months, or have a pretty new hmpk. Lol I probably shouldn't take him, but I really want him at the same time lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just talked to the seller again. Said he has an impressive marbled female he doesnt have up for auction. Hoping he'll get back to me with pics soon, I'll probably forego the orange male I posted and get her instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I love the first one. That pattern on his side is very cool!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yea he's gorgeous! Feel free to put a bid on him though  I decided that if I add anymore to this order it'll be one of the 2 females he has left


----------

